# Do I have to be logged-in (or not) to get real "today's posts"?



## alamaude (Mar 12, 2010)

Taking a quick look at Today's Posts I did not log -in. The list was long, at least 140 - I did not search all through. Closed my window and accessed SOTW again, this time logging in. Only 76 Today's Posts were available.
Similar discrepancies were noticed this afternoon (European Daylight Saving Time - UTC + 2) which I ascribed to some kind of system/server start up filling the cache. Now I have compared logged in with not logged in results there is clearly a difference. 
So - do guests (not logged in) get a lot of stuff but not neccesarily valid stuff or are logged in members being being deprived of some messages?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

The “Today’s posts” link appears at the top left corner when offline and it lists what it says it does, today’s posts, minus posts made in the SOTW members lounge which is a private forum that can only be viewed when online.

When you log in and click on “New Posts” it lists all the posts since the last time that you were online – Try it, log-out, then log back in and immediately click on the New posts link. You’ll see there will be none listed


----------



## alamaude (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks! kcp
That explains the differences. Any other weirdness I assume to come from the erratic web service I get here.


----------

